# Trolling advice?



## Quint (Aug 27, 2008)

What color/pattern Stretches are most successful when trolling Pensacola pass for Redfish? 

How do you rig them and how fast to you pull them? 

Early morning, afternoon, or evening?

When trolling for Reds, is it usually the bulls that hit artificials or can I expect some slot fish?

I've fished for Reds quite often from shore, but I'd like to go after them from the boat for a change. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Black and gold, Red and white, blue and silver. Get a few all different colors and change them out till you see what works.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

red head/white body.. rigged on 80lb floro on a 6/0 trolled around 2- 4 knots


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I have never had any luck trolling for reds, how deep do you normally troll (I know it varies by temp, tide, sun and such just an idea of do you go deep below 30' or in the 15-20' range?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

not an xpert, but @the pass I troll with the current at 5 to 7knots...adjust depending on size of lure (25's 30's etc)or lenght of line out....usually you'll catch your share of reds, macks, Jacks etc.....lately monster lady fish will tag along as well. As far is colors, there I can't help...I try what I have and they work.Good luck kings are thick out there right now try anything shiny on top. Good luck.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Danno (7/22/2009)*I have never had any luck trolling for reds, how deep do you normally troll (I know it varies by temp, tide, sun and such just an idea of do you go deep below 30' or in the 15-20' range?


Just let the stretches out behind the boat a 100 yards or so and i usually run 1k to 1200 rpms. Cover alot of water. Go as shallow as 20 feet to up to 60 feet. Hit holes and drop offs. Make a pass and if you dont get anything try a different color. Good luck.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (7/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Danno (7/22/2009)*I have never had any luck trolling for reds, how deep do you normally troll (I know it varies by temp, tide, sun and such just an idea of do you go deep below 30' or in the 15-20' range?
> ...


i agree.. i wouldnt troll over about 3 knots.. i try to hit the deep holes n any kinda structure that comes up on the bottom machine.. if we find a good hole we will often drop down a few live baits n drift by it several times

u jus gota get out there n experiment. find out wut works under the conditions u r in n wut doesnt work.

i keep a journal of wut the tides r doin, weather, bait, n location.. then i go back n focus on wut worked.. its very helpfull n im sure there r other ppl on here that do the same


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

Couple more trolling questions:



Do you guys ever troll the Perdido pass or Just the Pensacola? 



And when "trolling the pass" do you try to stay near the ledges on either side of the pass or go in the deeper water in the middle. I assume you go deeper since you are talking about finding holes and dropping live bait down into them. 



Also what all baits are you using? Big spoons or also be the Rapala CD series and other deep trolling hard baits. I've even seen some people talk about trolling cutbait, frozen minnows, and live minnows. 



Rigging? I saw where someone said 80lb. floro. I assume they are talking about the leader. What lb. mono or braid are most of you guys trolling with? 



These questions are coming from a mostly bass fisherman and inshore redfisherman so I apologize for the ignorance.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

rod n reel: penn 6/0 with a custom tuna stick

line: 80lb power pro 

leader: 80lb floro

lure: stretch 35s of any color

natural bait: live/dead menhaden, live pinfish, live/dead eels, live/dead cigar minnows.. honestly any kinda natural bait

ive never trolled perdido pass but i have pensacola pass. i work the drop offs as well as the deeper water n wen u get a hook up mark it on ur gps n make sure to do several more passes back thru the spot.

hope this helps some :letsdrink


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

That does help. Thanks much. :clap



I swore I wasn't going to use any of those dumb smiley faces.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *dcdon (7/23/2009)*Couple more trolling questions:
> 
> Do you guys ever troll the Perdido pass or Just the Pensacola?
> 
> ...


I would think Perdido is too busy with boat traffic unless you were there very early or very late. Plenty of fish off the beach.


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

> *Jighead (7/24/2009)*
> 
> I would think Perdido is too busy with boat traffic unless you were there very early or very late. Plenty of fish off the beach.




Jighead. Are you talking about trolling out in front of the beach, when u say plent of fish off of beach? If so tell me some more about that please. Water depth etc. 



Also, no one really said they prefered spoons over hard baits, I've mostly just heard about the Mann's stretch baits. Is that the bait of choice or are their some spoon guys out there?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

the only time i use a spoon 4 reds is wen im sightfishing on the grassbeds.. with a spoon id think ur more likely to get cutoff by a king


----------

